# Porque no se me ve así? (solucionado)

## brutico

Hola, veréis he estado probando zsh y bash y no consigo que se me vea bien.

Se me ve así 

http://i.imgur.com/jFAC0BQ.png

Y en realidad a de verse así

http://i.imgur.com/mEOntxM.png[

He probado con konsole, xterm y terminator y muestra esa z en vez de la forma triangularLast edited by brutico on Mon Oct 17, 2016 11:19 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## brutico

Solucionado.

Era cambiar de fuente y ya va bien

----------

